# Lighting for a 10 gallon



## CrimsonBlush (Sep 8, 2008)

Help! I'm seriously confused on lighting options for my planted 10 gallon aquarium. As of now, I just have a 15 watt T8 bulb, but I need to upgrade because I hope to plant hairgrass in it. What is my cheapest and easiest option for upgrading my lighting?


----------



## CrimsonBlush (Sep 8, 2008)

Nobody? I could really use some help! I was thinking about getting an incandescent hood and putting in a florescent bulb.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

The best cheapest thing would be to get a Hagen T5 kit to retrofit a 24 inch, they say GLO T5 on the box, and they sell the fixtures for a hundred or so, while you can build one for about $70 using the parts they sell. 

Long story short its about $70 for a great DIY light. People have done with less light, but this is the best kind of light. You can buy a 24 inch T5 light bar from Home Depot also, I did this and here is the breakdown:

Bulbs $20-40 for two or FREE if you use the crappy ones in the box
Light bar $30-40 for 24 inch, which overhangs your tank by a couple inches, I hang mine from a cabinet. Be sure the ballast has the right wattage.
Power cord (cut one off something you dont use, or buy the cheapest extension cord they sell $3)
Timer $9

I also bought spray paint for mine and I looked at the stainless steel door stops for one that fit, it is a DIY reflector, you could also use coke cans or rain gutter or none at all. 

The Hagen kit has seperate reflectors that are 20 and the light is 40-60, plus two bulbs... 

Good luck


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/64235-new-lighting-10g.html


----------



## CrimsonBlush (Sep 8, 2008)

Today I went to Petsmart and got these.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...548&lmdn=Brand
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2754143

I will be putting in florescent bulbs..the nice thing is that is has 2 sockets! What do you think? Did I make the right buy?

Also, what bulbs should I use...I will probably being buying them from walmart or something...remember, I'm want to grow hairgrass and I have two sockets


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry but the links dont work for the products you bought. i would recommend for you to return the products and buy this. (i never tried any of the t5 light but their halide lights are good in my opion.

http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-20in-1x36W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51102.htm


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> Sorry but the links dont work for the products you bought. i would recommend for you to return the products and buy this. (i never tried any of the t5 light but their halide lights are good in my opion.
> 
> http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-20in-1x36W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51102.htm


Odyssea fixtures get a lot of bad reviews so I wouldn't be so quick to get one of those just because the price is too good to be true(it apparently is for both the fixtures and the bulbs).


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> Sorry but the links dont work for the products you bought. i would recommend for you to return the products and buy this. (i never tried any of the t5 light but their halide lights are good in my opion.
> 
> http://shop.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-20in-1x36W-Power-Compact-Light-Fixture-p/51102.htm


I was going to recommand the same thing. Odyssea are not the best lights but they are cheap and cheaper than your DIY. You can find other Odyssea or even deals if you search in ebay for that. It is bright enough or you can try there power compact version of it if they still making it.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That is true too but the parts are easy to find. You can find any thing and retro fit it. Just for the reflector and the aluminum housing.... and the ligs + the switch the price is just good enough.



Felf808 said:


> Odyssea fixtures get a lot of bad reviews so I wouldn't be so quick to get one of those just because the price is too good to be true(it apparently is for both the fixtures and the bulbs).


----------



## CrimsonBlush (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry the links didn't work!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754143
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754548

I would rather just start out with something high quality than to keep replacing parts. Wouldn't my incandescent hood work well with compact florescent bulbs? The hood has 2 sockets so what 2 bulbs should I get? Remember I want dwarf hairgrass. Links appreciated!


----------

